# New decade, new forums



## Butterfree (Mar 8, 2020)

Welcome to the newest incarnation of the Cave of Dragonflies forums!

As you can see, I've upgraded the forum software to a shiny new XenForo over the more than a decade old vBulletin 3.8. As of this writing, I have not yet created any custom styles, and I'm sure there are a bunch of kinks to work out. Please comment on this announcement if anything is strange, not working properly, or just annoying you, so that I can try to do something about it as soon as possible.

Unfortunately, the various vBulletin hacks present on the old installation did not carry over; if there was data there that you need, please let me know and I can retrieve it from the old database.

With this, I've also taken the opportunity to simplify the forum rules by a lot, because who has time these days to read essays on common-sense proper behaviour.

I'm hoping to announce an opening mafia game soon, for those of you who enjoy mafia; it'll have to be handled a bit more manually with no mafia hack (for the moment), but I'm hoping to make it a revival of that infamously massive TV Tropes Mafia game that sputtered and died years ago, just to give you all a big nostalgia trip if you were there. There's also been some exciting discussion about RP and reviving ASB. Let's see if we can bring this zombie back to life now that it's shambled its way into modernity.

EDIT: The Forum Revival TV Tropes Mafia Revival is live!

To-do list:
- Check out if the spoiler BBCodes (or others) need to be fixed
- Install username change mod
- Make random BBCode work
- Create some styles
- Check out creating a visitor message conversation mod


----------



## Negrek (Mar 8, 2020)

FIRST!!!! And super hype for TVTropes Mafia!

Happy new decade, TCoD! Let's make it great!

Edit: oh dear, I see the  tag is one I'm going to be missing, haha.


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 8, 2020)

Actually it looks like I could totally add the random tag back. You can make BBCodes with PHP callbacks on XenForo!

...not now, though, I need to go to bed.


----------



## Negrek (Mar 8, 2020)

Yeah, you can do a lot with custom BBCodes! And once you write one I can C/P it onto my own forums I mean what

But you should also definitely go to bed!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm digging the new setup!


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Mar 8, 2020)

i eagerly await the return of styles. but do not overwork yrself


----------



## Eifie (Mar 8, 2020)

I am glad to see that tcodf has finally entered the age of Social Media


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Mar 8, 2020)

Everything looks different! Shiny and fresh. It does feel like a social media upgrade now, @Eifie

...can I actually @ you? That would be amazing. Let's see what happens.

edit: yes, I can actually @ you!!!

edit: you can REACT to posts?!?!!?!? this is truly the age of social media and I'm pretty excited about this


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 8, 2020)

omg random signatures are ruined.  this is so sad can we hit fifty likes

this software is so shiny though!  CIRCULAR profile pictures?  share icons at the bottom of every page!?  we are living in the future


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Mar 8, 2020)

qva said:


> omg random signatures are ruined.  this is so sad can we hit fifty likes
> 
> this software is so shiny though!  CIRCULAR profile pictures?  share icons at the bottom of every page!?  we are living in the future


oh man you're right, I didn't even notice the circular profile pics. this is truly the future


----------



## Music Dragon (Mar 9, 2020)

Damn... what a blast from the future of the past...


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 10, 2020)

I have now (hopefully) run a thing to fix posts using the defunct [hide] tag that we used to have, replacing it with XenForo's spoiler tag (which works like our hide tag used to); made a working version of the random BBCode; and installed a mod to allow you to edit your usernames once a month. Will actually get to work on styles tomorrow! Let me know if there are any other posts messed up by the forum upgrade so I can fix them.


----------



## Eifie (Mar 10, 2020)

While you're doing style stuff, could you make the text colour in signatures in this theme contrast a bit more? Right now signatures are a bit difficult to read.

I also really miss the functionality where I could double-click the icon next to a forum (the one that turns orange if there are unread posts) to mark that forum as read. Is there a mod to get that with Xenforo? Also, the "are you sure?" prompt when trying to mark all forums as read is kind of annoying (though mostly because I'm using it to just mark one forum as read).


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 10, 2020)

Sure! Muted text color is now a little darker.

EDIT: There also seems to be a mod for the double-click thing, will add when I get home.

EDIT2: Added!


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 11, 2020)

I've created a basic Roar of Time style, so as to get us started with a dark mode. Feedback welcome; it's definitely not perfect yet but I need to do some drawing and go to sleep.


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 12, 2020)

Aaaand there's now a Butterfree style as well! Feedback welcome.


----------



## Stryke (Apr 2, 2020)

Not entirely sure where to put this, so if I'm in the wrong thread for this, I'll be happy to relocate, but it seems that in the transition to the new forum, the ability to edit your user title was lost. It's not too pressing of an issue, since I don't think anyone's too unhappy with what they have, but I imagine sometime down the road some people might want to get rid of what they have now


----------



## Mawile (Apr 2, 2020)

I was wondering about that too! Mine just says "New member" and I was hoping to change it eventually.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 2, 2020)

I mean... i like marshadow but i'm too EDGY now. (Not that marshadow wasn't edgy but).
I'd much prefer to be a MEW fan or something else entirely.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 2, 2020)

Stryke said:


> Not entirely sure where to put this, so if I'm in the wrong thread for this, I'll be happy to relocate, but it seems that in the transition to the new forum, the ability to edit your user title was lost. It's not too pressing of an issue, since I don't think anyone's too unhappy with what they have, but I imagine sometime down the road some people might want to get rid of what they have now


Oh yeah, that's something I'd definitely want back! Along with the Egg, Caterpie, Metapod, Butterfree default user titles if possible... they were cute.


----------



## Herbe (Apr 3, 2020)

I actually really want to edit my user title, it mentions my old username but, whoops, my old username had my deadname as part of it. :/// i figure my re-introduction thread is really the only place that I wanted to have that info.


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 3, 2020)

Try editing your user titles now.


----------



## Herbe (Apr 3, 2020)

Thanks! :))


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 3, 2020)

Lol i accidently deleted this post when i meant to delete the other post but look how edgy i am now.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 4, 2020)

TCoD being active again is super awesome :)

The net has been lacking in nice places to enjoy being a pokemon fan for years now. This place is going to save the day for sure :3


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 4, 2020)

TCoD's forum is super fun to post on. I'm especially having lots of fun posting with Jirachu.


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 4, 2020)

Jirachu said:


> On a happier note: *Posting with Greninlucarizardlup is fun for me too :)*


This bit made me smile. :) Thank you! You're a great friend!


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 4, 2020)

Jirachu said:


> Thanks you're a great friend too :)
> 
> I love that my crush on Korrina helped me make new friends over time. I had a lot of serious nerological issues before my crush on her. It makes sense she means as much to me as she does :)
> 
> Having friends is awesome ^_^


You're a lovely person to be friends with.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 4, 2020)

I hope Melanie becomes active here again now that the forum has been revived, too :3 All three of us make a great team.


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 4, 2020)

Jirachu said:


> I hope Melanie becomes active here again now that the forum has been revived, too :3 All three of us make a great team.


That'd be fun!


----------



## mewtini (Apr 5, 2020)

did the (hover-over) logs of people's old usernames get lost?


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 5, 2020)

Unfortunately that was a vBulletin hack, so the XenForo automatic migration tool didn't pick those up - you should be able to view a log of people's username changes since the XenForo move, though.

I've still got the old database on the server so I _could_ migrate that info over if it's considered necessary.


----------



## JackPK (Apr 7, 2020)

Small bug I just noticed (on mobile, not sure about desktop): the new forum software doesn’t appear to be able to handle nested spoiler tags properly (or maybe it’s a more general issue with multiple spoiler tags in one post). Here’s an example.


----------



## Herbe (Apr 7, 2020)

JackPK said:


> Here’s an example.


this is irrelevant but hooooo boy clicking that innocent link and immediately being faced with my 12 year old self did like 25 psychic damage on me lmao. i sincerely apologize to you for dealing with that kid hahaha


----------



## Eifie (Apr 10, 2020)

Sometimes trying to mark the Advertising forum as read just doesn't work. I thought maybe it was just a problem with that double-click extension but I tried actually going into the forum and clicking the "Mark read" button and that didn't work, either. I've noticed it with the Advertising forum multiple times... I think once it happened for some other forum, but can't remember. This seems like it would be super hard to look into but maybe something's a bit borked with the Advertising forum?


----------



## Herbe (Apr 10, 2020)

I just tried marking all the forums read with the double click thing, and when I refreshed, the Advertising forum was the only one that reverted, so something's definitely up


----------



## Eifie (Apr 10, 2020)

Also, do we have a replacement for social groups? I miss my cult.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Apr 10, 2020)

Eifie said:


> Also, do we have a replacement for social groups? I miss my cult.


Secret meetings in the back alley, Eif.


----------



## mewtini (Apr 10, 2020)

Eifie said:


> Also, do we have a replacement for social groups? I miss my cult.


clicking on your zigzagoon only for it to lead to nowhere ... emotional pain like no other, bro.


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 18, 2020)

Is there a way to add customization options for the number of posts that are displayed on each page? Currently, it's set to 20 for everyone, but I think I've been on other Xenforo-based forums where there was a setting to change it to, for example, 50 or 100.


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 18, 2020)

Keldeo said:


> Is there a way to add customization options for the number of posts that are displayed on each page? Currently, it's set to 20 for everyone, but I think I've been on other Xenforo-based forums where there was a setting to change it to, for example, 50 or 100.


This seems pretty nontrivial. There is a paid mod for it, but I'm a bit reluctant to do that; in general, XenForo is set up with post "permalinks" having a page number in the link, which makes them break if there's a different number of posts per page.


----------



## mewtini (Apr 23, 2020)

it looks like some of the color choices for the roar of time style aren't playing super well together (on user profiles, the light-blue text color of the username is indistinguishable from the background)


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 25, 2020)

mewtini said:


> it looks like some of the color choices for the roar of time style aren't playing super well together (on user profiles, the light-blue text color of the username is indistinguishable from the background)


Thanks, should be fixed now.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 28, 2020)

Is it possible to increase the max depth of quotes, even just by 1? It's kind of annoying to quote a post with other quotes that were relevant and have them disappear, and it's happened to me decently often.


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 28, 2020)

Eifie said:


> Is it possible to increase the max depth of quotes, even just by 1? It's kind of annoying to quote a post with other quotes that were relevant and have them disappear, and it's happened to me decently often.


This seems to need a mod that's a little awkward (apparently it'll alert everyone quoted inside the quote again), and my intuition is more often than not you don't want the inner quote. What do others think?


----------



## mewtini (Apr 28, 2020)

Eifie said:


> Is it possible to increase the max depth of quotes, even just by 1? It's kind of annoying to quote a post with other quotes that were relevant and have them disappear, and it's happened to me decently often.


i would really really love the ability to retain the inner quotes, though the double alert is unfortunate


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Apr 28, 2020)

It does seem like you can still click on the quote to go back to the first quote, so it might not be awful to not have the inner quote if it's not a clean solution. Though maybe Eifie should respond too since it was her request originally :O


----------



## Eifie (Apr 28, 2020)

oh I guess I was meant to reply

I think the number of people who liked my suggestion gives a decent indication :p

I want the inner quote a lot of the time, actually, and in the other cases I don't particularly mind it being there. in the 1% of the time it actually bothers me I can just delete it.

alerting the inner quoted person again is annoying though. man Xenforo why can't you properly implement basic forum features without needing people to pay or install mods

edit:
https://xenforo.com/community/resources/nested-quotes-with-improved-notifications.7576/ would this work?

lmao it's Makaze

edit 2: alas, snoopy5 is having issues with it

edit 3: but if it was written with help from Makaze one of the MU people could always just ask them, so


----------



## JackPK (Apr 28, 2020)

sorry for the lateness on this but This is the first time I'm logging in on desktop view since the Xenforo implementation, and I just noticed we still have the pronoun field! Is there any way to get that field added to mobile view as well? (Or if not, then can it at least be added to the little summary placard that you see when you mouse over a username on desktop/tap on a username on mobile?)


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 28, 2020)

JackPK said:


> sorry for the lateness on this but This is the first time I'm logging in on desktop view since the Xenforo implementation, and I just noticed we still have the pronoun field! Is there any way to get that field added to mobile view as well? (Or if not, then can it at least be added to the little summary placard that you see when you mouse over a username on desktop/tap on a username on mobile?)


Should work now.


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 28, 2020)

Eifie said:


> oh I guess I was meant to reply
> 
> I think the number of people who liked my suggestion gives a decent indication :p
> 
> ...


I've installed this but it doesn't appear to have changed anything, as far as I can tell.


----------



## JackPK (Apr 29, 2020)

Butterfree said:


> Should work now.


Wonderful! Thank you!


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 29, 2020)

JackPK said:


> Small bug I just noticed (on mobile, not sure about desktop): the new forum software doesn’t appear to be able to handle nested spoiler tags properly (or maybe it’s a more general issue with multiple spoiler tags in one post). Here’s an example.


Also, I just ran some more thorough find-and-replacing to fix this (the issue was that initially when I find-and-replaced hide tags with spoiler tags it handled multiple hide tags in a single post incorrectly). Some posts still seem to be wonky but I'm not sure if they were originally wonky or what.


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 29, 2020)

Butterfree said:


> I've installed this but it doesn't appear to have changed anything, as far as I can tell.


I kind of know the person who posted the mod that Eifie linked, Osieorb18, so I asked him and he said to try installing NixFifty's version first and then the linked one. Maybe that might work?


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 29, 2020)

Keldeo said:


> Butterfree said:
> 
> 
> > I've installed this but it doesn't appear to have changed anything, as far as I can tell.
> ...


All right, now we're talking! Thanks for helping debug this~


----------



## Eifie (Apr 29, 2020)

Butterfree said:


> Keldeo said:
> 
> 
> > Butterfree said:
> ...


lmao Keldeo has _contacts_

do you think you could set the limit of nested quotes to 2? apparently that was an option with the NixFifty (which I just realized isn't NiftyFix... sad) version so you might be able to set it there. if not then whatever it's cool.


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 29, 2020)

Eifie said:


> lmao Keldeo has _contacts_
> 
> do you think you could set the limit of nested quotes to 2? apparently that was an option with the NixFifty (which I just realized isn't NiftyFix... sad) version so you might be able to set it there. if not then whatever it's cool.


...Is it? All I'm seeing in the discussion on NixFifty's mod is somebody requesting that feature and the developer going "I can add that if you pay me money for it." Not seeing any options anywhere I'd expect would be relevant.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 29, 2020)

Butterfree said:


> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> > lmao Keldeo has _contacts_
> ...


oh, maybe I confused it with the thread where people were manually making the change to the file that got packaged into an add-on. oh well.


----------



## Zoroark (Apr 29, 2020)

It's been a while since I was last here.  The forum looks...  surprisingly purple.


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 29, 2020)

Zoroark said:


> It's been a while since I was last here.  The forum looks...  surprisingly purple.


There’s a style switcher in the bottom left corner! Welcome back!


----------



## Zoroark (Apr 29, 2020)

Butterfree said:


> There’s a style switcher in the bottom left corner! Welcome back!


I just tried that out.  It appears that 2011-me had good taste, if one of my past decisions is indeed the reason why the forum is purple.  The site _has_ been updated, and I'm not entirely sure what has changed in my absence.

Thank you.  It is good to be back.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 29, 2020)

hi, welcome back! I feel like multiple people have used the name Zoroark here so I have no idea if I ever talked to you.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 29, 2020)

lol, What if all the people using the name zoroark, were, in fact the same zoroark disguised as different zoroarks.


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 29, 2020)

Zoroark said:


> Butterfree said:
> 
> 
> > There’s a style switcher in the bottom left corner! Welcome back!
> ...


Yeah, the forum was recently upgraded to entirely new software and all styles have to be remade for the new system, so these aren’t the styles you remember! Just wanted to point out you could switch if you wanted. :P


----------



## Zoroark (Apr 30, 2020)

Eifie said:


> hi, welcome back! I feel like multiple people have used the name Zoroark here so I have no idea if I ever talked to you.


I just checked.  You did not.



IndigoEmmy said:


> lol, What if all the people using the name zoroark, were, in fact the same zoroark disguised as different zoroarks.


This _very thing_ was brought up back in my 2011 welcome thread, all those years ago.  I did not like the implication back then either, since no-one was willing to let go of the 'hilarious' joke.  Please don't start beating that dead horse again; it's already ossified and it will only make a mess.  Even worse if you do it in an Announcement thread.




Butterfree said:


> Yeah, the forum was recently upgraded to entirely new software and all styles have to be remade for the new system, so these aren’t the styles you remember! Just wanted to point out you could switch if you wanted. :P


Thank you.  I shall bear that in mind.  This also means that the good taste in colour palettes is yours, in point of fact.




I shall duck out of the thread now, I think.  I don't want to accidentally derail the discussion any more than I have already; I _do_ have a profile where people can drop messages about my return, after all.  Hint-hint.


----------



## Herbe (May 2, 2020)

lil request: could the buffer time in between sent messages be like, reduced? or removed if you have a certain postcount? i get that it helps reduce spam/guards against people double-posting things accidentally, but seeing the "you have to wait 13 seconds to perform this action" in like, conversations/fast paced threads is getting to me tbh


----------



## Butterfree (May 2, 2020)

I’ve made it 15 seconds.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 2, 2020)

Oh this is good, especially on mafia i always just spam the post reply button until i can finally do it and i always feel like i won't get stuff out as fast. So shaving five seconds on it should probably be good. :D


----------



## qenya (May 2, 2020)

Butterfree said:


> JackPK said:
> 
> 
> > sorry for the lateness on this but This is the first time I'm logging in on desktop view since the Xenforo implementation, and I just noticed we still have the pronoun field! Is there any way to get that field added to mobile view as well? (Or if not, then can it at least be added to the little summary placard that you see when you mouse over a username on desktop/tap on a username on mobile?)
> ...


Unfortunately, it seems that all fields _other_ than the pronoun field have now disappeared from desktop.

edit: This would be the perfect moment for that GIF of Peter Griffin wrestling with a set of blinds, but I can't find a clean version with no caption :(


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 2, 2020)

My avatar credit thing is not showing up. :C


----------



## Butterfree (May 2, 2020)

kokorico said:


> Butterfree said:
> 
> 
> > JackPK said:
> ...


Yeah, I took them out; showing only _some_ fields on mobile isn't entirely simple, and they had the potential to mess up the mobile layout.

I do want to add the avatar credit back in when you hover over the avatar (which is how it worked on the old forums), though.


----------



## Eifie (May 5, 2020)

hmm, I just got a notification for being quoted in a quote within a quote. maybe there's an edge case? nobody's said anything about being pinged for just one level of nested quote


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (May 20, 2020)

Is there a way to selectively mute individual forums? I know we had the option to hide forums in vBulletin - not sure if that was custom or not. 

(Reason being, I don't really participate in forum games/RP games/etc and dislike feeling compelled to read the threads/mark them read/leave them unread haha)

No big deal if not but I figured I'd ask!


----------



## Eifie (Jun 7, 2020)

Is there anything that can be done to make threads from before the XenForo migration searchable? Whenever I try to search in an old thread I get no results (and a forum-wide search doesn't turn up the posts I'm looking for either).

There are 90 pages in the old Attacks and Abilities Guide for ASB and I need to reference a ruling that I know was made there at some point, but I can't search for it. :(


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 7, 2020)

Eifie said:


> Is there anything that can be done to make threads from before the XenForo migration searchable? Whenever I try to search in an old thread I get no results (and a forum-wide search doesn't turn up the posts I'm looking for either).
> 
> There are 90 pages in the old Attacks and Abilities Guide for ASB and I need to reference a ruling that I know was made there at some point, but I can't search for it. :(


Oh, hmm. I'll rebuild the search index, hopefully that does it?


----------



## Eifie (Jun 7, 2020)

Butterfree said:


> Eifie said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anything that can be done to make threads from before the XenForo migration searchable? Whenever I try to search in an old thread I get no results (and a forum-wide search doesn't turn up the posts I'm looking for either).
> ...


Sweet, seems to have worked. Thanks!


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jun 9, 2020)

This is so amazing and thank you for making this update.

I may make a new account because severely-depressed-teenage-me made up most of these past posts and it is just a knife to the soul to have to see that. But I'm still deciding.

Looking forward to bringing back small forum culture!


----------



## qenya (Jun 12, 2020)

another small request: I don't know if this is a straightforward thing to do in xenforo, but it's occurred to me that a "confused" react might be handy? especially in mafia

the sad react is the closest thing but it doesn't really send the right message


----------



## kyeugh (Jun 12, 2020)

kokorico said:


> another small request: I don't know if this is a straightforward thing to do in xenforo, but it's occurred to me that a "confused" react might be handy? especially in mafia


 react gang


----------



## Eifie (Jun 12, 2020)

I, Keldeo, would like to request a  react so that I can beaming face at all my dearest friends with smiling eyes


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 12, 2020)

kokorico said:


> another small request: I don't know if this is a straightforward thing to do in xenforo, but it's occurred to me that a "confused" react might be handy? especially in mafia
> 
> the sad react is the closest thing but it doesn't really send the right message


Done.

EDIT: Added the others requested too.


----------



## Eifie (Jun 12, 2020)

I am so happy right now. Thanks @Butterfree!!!


----------



## qenya (Jun 12, 2020)

this is fab! thank you bfree


----------



## rari_teh (Jun 12, 2020)

omg butterfree <3
best xenforo hack ever


----------



## Eifie (Jun 12, 2020)

my understanding is that it's not a hack, it's literally just a feature of Xenforo that we hadn't used yet


----------



## Eifie (Jun 12, 2020)

that reminds me, I saw Negrek had threadmarks on their site's forums, which also run Xenforo, and that would be really useful for mafia games. is that also something we could add?


----------



## Zori (Jun 14, 2020)

This is a really small thing, but:

When I click on the bell at the top of the screen to see my notifications, it says
"[X] reacted to your message in [Y] with  *[Z]*."
The colored bold text at the end (the [Z]) is normally yellow for smilies, but it's not colored for the Grin emote (and maybe others too)


----------



## rari_teh (Jun 14, 2020)

Thinking isn’t coloured as well iirc


----------



## Eifie (Jun 23, 2020)

Is it possible to decrease the wait period between sending PMs haha

I remember it being pain and struggle back on vBulletin when I had to send nightly results for my bastard game and it was only a 1 minute wait back then. It looks like now it's 2 minutes?

Also, is it still possible to set threadmins in mafia threads so that GMs can edit posts? You did that for me back when I ran my game but idk if that's still a feature with Xenforo.


----------



## Zori (Jun 23, 2020)

Eifie said:


> Is it possible to decrease the wait period between sending PMs haha
> 
> I remember it being pain and struggle back on vBulletin when I had to send nightly results for my bastard game and it was only a 1 minute wait back then. It looks like now it's 2 minutes?
> 
> Also, is it still possible to set threadmins in mafia threads so that GMs can edit posts? You did that for me back when I ran my game but idk if that's still a feature with Xenforo.


I think it's actually 3 minutes, looking back at the timestamps
but night actions aren't a problem because it only applies to starting conversations, not sending new messages in them


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Jun 23, 2020)

Also can we add  as a reaction. For things that like... REALLY wow people?


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 23, 2020)

Eifie said:


> Is it possible to decrease the wait period between sending PMs haha
> 
> I remember it being pain and struggle back on vBulletin when I had to send nightly results for my bastard game and it was only a 1 minute wait back then. It looks like now it's 2 minutes?
> 
> Also, is it still possible to set threadmins in mafia threads so that GMs can edit posts? You did that for me back when I ran my game but idk if that's still a feature with Xenforo.


Managed to find where that was buried (apparently the limit for creating threads and conversations is the same setting for some reason?). Should be one minute now.

It doesn't look like there's a threadmins add-on for XenForo, from a brief search.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 27, 2020)

Ha, the upgrade sent me notifications of a bunch of trophies.


----------



## ColorBlind (Jul 21, 2020)

So I just randomly decided to login and everything to find out that everything is totally different lol. It has been a while since I logged onto any Pokémon forum. Wow. I like the new digs. Everything is different now much like 2020 but at least I can read stuff for endless entertainment.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 9, 2020)

So does this mean we're back? I'd honestly love to hang out here again, away from... _*gestures at *everything**_


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 10, 2020)

Hey, good to see you again!


----------

